# Weekly challenge 11/24 - 11/30  it’s a white out!



## SquarePeg (Nov 24, 2018)

For this weeks challenge, use the color white as a focal point or strategic accent color in your photo.  Staged or naturally spotted is up to you.  New photos only please.  Get out there and shoot!


----------



## snowbear (Nov 24, 2018)

I'll try.  It's raining out so you're stuck with one of my favorite indoor subjects - the bodhran.

Exposure pushed in post and de-saturated.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 24, 2018)

cmw3_d750_2193.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## RowdyRay (Nov 24, 2018)

Nice Snowbear. 

Hmmm... It didn't snow this weekend. New plan is needed.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 24, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## Error (Nov 25, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> For this weeks challenge, use the color white as a focal point or strategic accent color in your photo.  Staged or naturally spotted is up to you.  New photos only please.  Get out there and shoot!


Into the woods



Sent from my SM-G965U using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## photoflyer (Nov 25, 2018)

It loses something without the white accents.  Illimani.  Shot this morning from a teleferico station, La Paz, Bolivia.


----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 25, 2018)

Fuji XE-1 + Meike f/2.0 - 6,5mm fisheye (image is cropped)


----------



## photoflyer (Nov 25, 2018)

gk fotografie said:


> Fuji XE-1 + Meike f/2.0 - 6,5mm fisheye (image is cropped)



Eye catching.


----------



## mountainjunkie (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 26, 2018)

Taken today on my way home from work...
* Towers of Power*


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 26, 2018)

Sorry to interrupt the photo posts...Been mulling over an idea for next week's challenge and wanted some quick feedback to see if other's like the idea or find it too gimicky.  The challenge would be to have a small object be in all of your photos for that week.  Like a toy or a doll or a penny or a shoe or even a piece of equipment like a lens cap... something small or something that you carry around with you all the time (a key? a phone?).  I think it could make for some creative and fun compositions.  Posted this in here to get exposure to those who usually participate in the challenges.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 26, 2018)

Sounds fun and will be interesting to see what people choose as their little inclusions.


----------



## RowdyRay (Nov 26, 2018)

Sounds fun and interesting to me, too.


----------



## Jeff G (Nov 26, 2018)

Sounds fun to me.


----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 27, 2018)

FujiXE-1 + Meike f/2 - 6,5mm fisheye lens


----------



## Error (Nov 27, 2018)

A working crew!
I built a 3-rail O-Gauge train layout in our basement for my son.


----------



## Jeff G (Nov 27, 2018)

Always wanted a train set up, but just never had the space.


----------



## Error (Nov 27, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Always wanted a train set up, but just never had the space.


4'x8' is enough for a limited space....that's what I did before but my wife & my son wants to change it into a bigger one! I still have a picture of my 4'x8' layout if if you want an idea I can post it here?


----------



## Error (Nov 27, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Always wanted a train set up, but just never had the space.



Here's a sample of my 1st small layout that I've created before for your reference....


----------



## Jeff G (Nov 27, 2018)

I know myself too well, I don't think I could contain it to a 4x8 space, I like building and detailing stuff to much. Cool layout.


----------



## D7K (Nov 28, 2018)

"Black & White Morning.....

D850 & Sigma 50 1.4ART


----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 28, 2018)

After the last weekly challenge I got a bit more interested in weird plugins, using a second layer I applied a plugin called 'seismograph' aviable for PaintNet.





(the object is a smoke detector)


----------



## D7K (Nov 28, 2018)

gk fotografie said:


> After the last weekly challenge I got a bit more interested in weird plugins, using a second layer I applied a plugin called 'seismograph' aviable for PaintNet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very inventive, I’m more of a purist but the fact it’s a sound alarm with what looks almost a little like frequency waves to me is pretty cool..


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 28, 2018)

Bedazzled


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 29, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Bedazzled
> 
> View attachment 166410



Aha! Now we know how to spot you in public! Just look for the bedazzled shoes.


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 30, 2018)

Great white north, Canada in November.


----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 30, 2018)

Fuji XE-1 + Olympus Zuiko 28mm lens





Sony p&s camera (image is cropped)


----------

